# C-Spanners



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Anyone got a pair of C-spanners (for coil overs) that they no longer need????

Gotta be cheap or (if someones really kind ) FOC :clap: 

TT


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

I can***8217;t promise anything but I think I might have a set from when I had my adjustable suspension on my 32, if I can find them you can have them. I***8217;ll have alook at weekend in shed .dave


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

https://uk.tein.com/product/tool.html

or buy some for less than £30 ?


----------



## KING (Jul 10, 2002)

*13 yr thread revival*

:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

How the hell that happen?? When I looked other day it said one day old?? Maybe it***8217;s my phone??


----------

